# Are 3D TV's worth considering?



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 7 year old panasonic 50" plasma. Thinking about grabbing up a 70" this year. I have never had or watched any of the new 3D tv's and didn't know if the technology worked good enough to make it worthwhile. There seem to be some good non 3D TV's. I would not want to spend more than $1500.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not worry about 3D, but thats just me. Looks like home 3D is dying a slow death.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is a novelty, for sure. I have a couple of 3D TVs and a projector that does 3D. My eyes are sensitive to flutter, so the shutter glasses bother me a bit. But, it can be enjoyable for a good action movie.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a 3d tv and only for the kids animated movies we get the 3d version but to be honest the 3d version comes with the blu ray case with the non 3d version anyways. My kids like the 3d but in general the movie is enjoyable without 3d as well. If you never watched a 3d movie in the past then you can save the money and put this savings into better speakers or receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, 3D on a TV is really lacklustre. If you have a larger than 100" it "may" be a bit more enjoyable but on a small screen it's not worth the extra money. My 50" Panasonic is 3D and I've used the glasses once and it was not that great.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

We have one 3-d title couldn't/didn't care enough to get it to work. I really think 3-d is going away.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

It has been a couple years since I was TV shopping but at that time all of the TVs that had the highest rated picture quality also happened to be 3d too.

We don't use it often but the 3d works well on our 60" Samsung.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm a fan of 3D and I had a 64 inch samsung plasma that has great 3D and I recently purchased a Sony projector that is also great with 3D. It maybe dying a slow death but I for one enjoy it and when done right can be spectacular. 3D content will be around for at least as long as you'll have this tv.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

My wife can't stand it..... Bothers her eyes

Doesn't bother me to much and the kids also like it. However rarely do we watch a 3d movie.... I think some companies do 3d better then others, ours it a samsung tv, forget the model possibly the 8000 series?

Buying a new tv with the options I would want (size, price, pic quality and the list goes on) 3d would be last on my list. Towards the top of my list or probably the number 1 thing I would want, is 4k tv especially in the larger sizes.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 3D projector (epson 3020) and while I don't use the 3D very often, it's nice to have the option. I've had it for a year and have watched exactly two 3D films - Life of Pi and Gravity. Those were great in 3D, and I was glad I could watch them. 

I guess what I'm saying is: it's a nice occasional bonus. I could never watch 3D programming frequently though.


----------

